
Pulmonary Illness Related to E-Cigarette Use in Illinois and Wisconsin - ejstronge
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1911614
======
ejstronge
Also see a related NYT article, released today (9/6/19):

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/06/health/third-death-
vaping...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/06/health/third-death-vaping-
related-disease.html)

